# Joystick Function



## pepegot1 (Dec 13, 2021)

HF G60 camcorder's joystick is mecurial. Most of the time it does not work. Too close to battery. Should have been where Mag button is and Mag button should have been where joystick is located.
Does it work on yours?


----------

